# Protein Tubs-Report on Goat 20-N.



## DonnaBelle (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.feedinadrum.com/feedfacts_goat_20N.html

The above is the link for some information on the Goat 20-N from the manufacturer.

We installed a tub in our doe's barn in April.  We have 16-18 does and after kidding in February, some were rather thin to my eye and their coats were rough.

I am proud to report my girls are all now sleek and shiny and quite filled out.  I am really happy with their appearance and other than deworming after kidding have not needed to be dewormed.

I know some folks here on this forum have shown interest in the protein tubs.  I decided to get one simply to "try it out" and now I intend to keep one available for my goats at all times.

The tub is still about l/4 full, they seem to enjoy a nibble or two after the evening light feeding.  My goats have ample pasture and brouse during the day.

DonnaBelle


----------



## chels24 (Jul 25, 2012)

We've been feeding the 20 N to our goats for the last couple years. We only get them in the fall and leave them out until after kidding late spring. I've notice the biggest difference in our red does. They look nice and slick and their coats are soft. We don't feed it to them in the summer though because of the mess. The tubs get sticky and you end up with dirty sticky does and kids. Ours don't really need the extra protein in the summer anyway.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Our biggest problem with feeding them has been when we have kids out with the tubs. They stand in them really bad and get them really dirty. And they do get more soft in the summer time making it even worse if you have kids out with them. 

But other than that we really like htem. 

I have 12 does out with a 60lb tub right now and they have already eaten half of it in 2 weeks.  With the drought they have been a little more interested in it than other times and they are not on grain at this time.


----------

